# Amstel larger in Italy



## FabianVH (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, to all you beer drinkers. A simple question I have. Is Amstel larger sold in this wonderful Italy? http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/battyden/6061501882/


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

FabianVH said:


> Hi, to all you beer drinkers. A simple question I have. Is Amstel larger sold in this wonderful Italy? Welcome to Flickr!


and why would we bother there are exulant lagers here


----------

